# Looking for baby tears or foreground plant



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i want to fill my 55 gallon floor with foreground plant. i have little bits of baby tears and was 
trying to see if someone has trimms they can offer.
it can be any kind. thank you


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Tell us about your tank so we can recommend the best plants for your setup. Are you wanting HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES (Dwarf Baby Tears) or HEMIANTHUS MICRANTHEMOIDES (Baby Tears)?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, tell us about your tank and we can go from there. what type of lighting and how many bulbs, are you dosing ferts. c02 or no c02. etc.... what type of substrate? driftwood rocks etc? 

you will need pressured c02 and some good lighting for baby tears in my opinion... but I heard foreverknight is getting it to grow with no c02 and just normal out put t5 bulbs (two of them).


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay, to start with my tank, i have a 55 gallon planted with eco-complete? substrate. it's the black one...i have 128watts over it with 2 diy co2 running. I just have a regular HOB filter. i'm currently growing baby tears...really slow growth and i only have like 2X2 on the ground. I want to cover the bottom of my tank with green! baby tears looked pretty so that's what i was going for. If there is a fast growing plant let me know! Thank you


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Regular Baby Tears HEMIANTHUS MICRANTHEMOIDES will grow fast with CO2. ForeverKnight has a carpet with HM. Now Dwarf Baby Tears HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES is a very slow grower. I have some HM I can give you to get started. The fastest plant I have that will carpet it Dwarf Sagisterias. If you got high light and lots of nutrition, it will spread like wild fire. Would that interest you?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

chain sword grows at a good rate too.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'll be interested in any fast growing foreground plant! i want to cover the bottom with plants


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Where are you located at?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm located at plano, TX


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I work by the DFW Airport, 360 & 183 area/ Centre Port. If your coming by the area, I can get some Dwarf Sag & Micro Sword bagged for you. Just let me know when.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonemo if it helps you out, I know digital gods, and could get the plants if we ever meet up soon, and we always do and i will have them for you. I'm also in Plano...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

That would be great! I don't think i'll be able to find a ride to get to the airport...If you can do that and we can meet somewhere in plano, that would be awsome! Thanks


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, I could do that for yeah...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you! Let me know when


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

any day is good for me, just depends on when robert wants to meet up.....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Double posted oops!


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

okay! let me know when you guys meet up and i'll try to see if i can get them from you  Thanks again!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

We'll be meeting up Tuesday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep we are meeting up tomorrow was going to be today but roberts has to take the wife out... me, well if cupid goes missing it wasn't me...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

oh okay 
Thank you!
so i'll have to meet up with you somewhere?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> oh okay
> Thank you!
> so i'll have to meet up with you somewhere?


or I could just drop them off do you live in an apartment or house, or you could just stop by my place of living..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Joey got the plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HA HA, if my brother took a photo I'll get it posted... you forgot to tell them how you had to leave early and you put them in a bag and stashed them in the bushes at your work place, and I went by and got them.. with my family and my mom freaking out when she saw the security guy, thinking it was a real cop. HA HA, make me look like a homeless person or a drugy climbing in to bushes... HA HA.

any way I got the plans. jason I will pm(personal message) you with my cell number and address.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm sorry for the trouble you've gone through. I have pmed back and thank you once again!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it was no problem I was at my nephews cub scout get together in coppell so it was only a 15-20 min drive, it just looked weird because it was around 9pm and I had look around for the white bag in the "bushes"....... I got your pm, and replied back... I'm free tomorrow and I'll drop them off in the office...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you sooo much! I got the plants in my aquarium now  today's also my birthday so this was kind of like a present  let's se....how do i post pictures on here?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Your very welcome and Happy Birthday. 

Click on "Go Advanced". Add attachment to your reply.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Got it!


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'll gladly take landscape ideas


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

happy birthday.... it looks great... doesn't need any ideals it looks great how it is.. maybe add some driftwood...


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> i'll gladly take landscape ideas


What about moving the branch on the right side to the left of the large mass of moss, so that it sits in the gap near the center?

Also, something to consider: planting the rotala so that it forms a C shape around the foreground and hides the equipment in the rear. The color of your rotala is very nice. I'd let it frame the tank from side to side.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'll eventually add drift wood..but those things are expensive!! maybe in the next year i'll get some good looking pieces  And thanks for advice!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if you are needing more dwarf sag let me know, I just went from low light to high light, and took out the dwarf sag and put in some glossoma.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

the plants that i have on the front, are they dwarf sags? and i would love to have more


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes I sent dwarf sag. When it gets a root hold, it will take off fast.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

okay thank you!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, they are dwarf sag... I'll drop them off later once your apartments office is open.. like Robert(digital_gods) said... once it get's a root hold and get's established. it will grow fast... I pulled out I would say 40-50 of them. was enough to carpet my 25g. 
using some root tabs in the substrate also helps.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

That sounds great!! i'll post another pic once i get them planted! 
root tabs, can i get those at petsmart?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes. Its like $10 for a box of 8 tabs. Not the cheapest things. You can get them very cheap online from some of the dry fert sellers.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oops, I'm sorry about not getting the plants to you, found out my mom's uncle died over the weekend so i had to go out and fine a suit for the funeral today... I will get them to you in the morning.


----------

